# Custom solid wood kitchen cabinet project start!



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Just thought I would post some pictures of a kitchen I have been working on for an A frame beach house. The angled walls and small space provided some unique challenges and the obvious reasons for a custom build.

Owner is still working on stain color. Hope to get started on the drawers and doors next week.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There's something about cabinet work, I think I'd really enjoy....


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> There's something about cabinet work, I think I'd really enjoy....


I have done my share of woodwork over the years and custom cabinetry still is my favorite work. I think because it is more challenging, requires more precision, is very practical, as well as, beautiful, and is always in front of the client. Some things you use once a year, once a month, or maybe once a week. But, most people use their kitchen every day. It also is the focul point, in most cases, during a gathering or party. It really can be a statement and so becomes a place of pride and much attention for the client. This is one is made from solid wood. That means a lot more planing, joining, and wood selection concerns. Plywood is much easier and requires far less time and care. But, this client wanted tradional woodwork with no nails or screws. ALL of this kitchen is mortis and tenon, with dado rececsses for the face frames and all carcass construction. I do fewer and fewer kitchens this way every year. It seems plywood and screwed construction is the norm now a days. It is nice to do old style work for clients that appreciate old school construction and materials.

If you ever get the chance to build a kitchen, go for it. Just remember, they take four times as long as anyone ever thought!!!!

Bid accordingly!!!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I was wondering if that was plywood or solid wood cause the pic sure looked like hardwood. See you answered my question already, thank you for mind reading. 

I am in the process of making very first every cabinet yet...still on glue, brad nails, dados or rabbits, no where near ready for any harder joinery yet. Would be very proud if I ever managed to build something as nice as those looked or with the angles in the back of the cabinet.

I had enough problems with my simple one cause I forgot to rip off 7 inches from the top and bottom so when I got ready for putting it together couldn't understand why the back was so much shorter when I knew I had measured it. Lucky She was there checking on my progress,


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> I was wondering if that was plywood or solid wood cause the pic sure looked like hardwood. See you answered my question already, thank you for mind reading.
> 
> I am in the process of making very first every cabinet yet...still on glue, brad nails, dados or rabbits, no where near ready for any harder joinery yet. Would be very proud if I ever managed to build something as nice as those looked or with the angles in the back of the cabinet.
> 
> I had enough problems with my simple one cause I forgot to rip off 7 inches from the top and bottom so when I got ready for putting it together couldn't understand why the back was so much shorter when I knew I had measured it. Lucky She was there checking on my progress,


Glad you like it. There is nothing magical about my work. You too can accomplish the same thing. It just takes time, patience, the right tools, and a lot of practice.

Building cabinets for your garage would be a great way to practice and any mistakes would be easily forgiven.

Good luck.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

To me it is magical. But like I have read anything tech that is above your level can seem like magic (normally written in a sci-fi novel), but counts in this for how far ahead of me you are.

This one is for the basement. I was just going to do it as plywood with a divider and maybe doors. She said she wants a face frame on it, so a face frame it will get. Going to do downstairs to finish the last two rabbits and the glue up of it and then take measurements for doing the face frame...She not only wants it, but she wants that to look nice with either joinery of some sort or miters, can't get away with just cutting four pieces of wood, putting a dado in them (or even skipping the dado and just brad nailing and glue) and attaching them to the plywood  Tis a learning piece and learning is why she has been buying me plywood for stuff (only made a little box, the rest have just been cuts for shelving in various places in the house, some done twice because she decided she wanted a melamine shelf in the one 4' closetmaid closet we got for Christmas to match the other two...this after I had sacrificed a quarter sheet of my plywood for them the first time around.

Did also make a table saw sled, only took a few tries. Problem was the 5/8ths miter gauge slot in the old saw (menards special bought years ago) and now the new craftsman has a 5/8ths slot with a couple of tabs in it to make it like a t-slot. my other 5/8ths miter gauges fit in the slot just perfect until they come to those tabs. So I had to route little sleds for the table and then make dado cuts to put the tops of the sled into....Tis only the first attempt, just like my previous homemade router table was only the first...waiting on the t-track to arrive to make the new one.

I am persistent though and will learn. Part of why she hates new hobbies and normally confines me to just computer stuff. Only reason this is being encouraged is she wants/needs a lot of storage built and can't afford to hire it out.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very impressive work there, looking forward to next post.

Where south of Houston, we lived in Katy for 17 years. I have a sister-in-law in Friendswood area.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> To me it is magical. But like I have read anything tech that is above your level can seem like magic (normally written in a sci-fi novel), but counts in this for how far ahead of me you are.
> 
> This one is for the basement. I was just going to do it as plywood with a divider and maybe doors. She said she wants a face frame on it, so a face frame it will get. Going to do downstairs to finish the last two rabbits and the glue up of it and then take measurements for doing the face frame...She not only wants it, but she wants that to look nice with either joinery of some sort or miters, can't get away with just cutting four pieces of wood, putting a dado in them (or even skipping the dado and just brad nailing and glue) and attaching them to the plywood  Tis a learning piece and learning is why she has been buying me plywood for stuff (only made a little box, the rest have just been cuts for shelving in various places in the house, some done twice because she decided she wanted a melamine shelf in the one 4' closetmaid closet we got for Christmas to match the other two...this after I had sacrificed a quarter sheet of my plywood for them the first time around.
> 
> ...


A table sled is a great tool and should be part of everyones shop. A tip I could give when using the sled is to always remember what edge of the wood you used as reference. I always use the edge that will face the front of a cabinet. That way, when you cut the other two perpendicular edges, they will be parallel.

As far as trashing wood, I could probably have built a two story mansion with the lumber I have cut too short over the years!!!! It comes with the territory.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Very impressive work there, looking forward to next post.
> 
> Where south of Houston, we lived in Katy for 17 years. I have a sister-in-law in Friendswood area.


I live in League City. We were at a birthday party in Friendswood last night. Had a blast.

Thanks for taking time to comment. I wil try to get some photos up in a couple weeks with the cabinets sanded and stained. This to me, is the most labor intensive part of the project.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Really like the work so far Timber......... it will be eye opening when completed.

Love your attitude and encouragement you give to others.

I built an overhead cabinet for the shop amd learned more of what not to do than to do..... and yes it took 4 times longer than expected


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Marco said:


> Really like the work so far Timber......... it will be eye opening when completed.
> 
> Love your attitude and encouragement you give to others.
> 
> I built an overhead cabinet for the shop amd learned more of what not to do than to do..... and yes it took 4 times longer than expected


I appreciate the complement. 

I always try to listen to what my mother taught me!

I was very lucky to have a father who was a great teacher. He had the gift of explaining even the most complicated concepts in terms even a dummy like me could understand. I just hope I make good use of the tools he left me and the knowledge he shared on woodwork.

I will try to to be better at posting photos. I tend to get sidetracked and sometimes forget to take photos until the project is done.

/


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Marco said:


> Really like the work so far Timber......... it will be eye opening when completed.
> 
> Love your attitude and encouragement you give to others.
> 
> I built an overhead cabinet for the shop amd learned more of what not to do than to do..... and yes it took 4 times longer than expected


Only 4 times? You must be good  I went downstairs and fired up the tools thinking it would take me less than a day. Finally finished last night after deciding to not recut the 2 long face frames but instead cut them in the middle and have them meet the vertical frame in the middle. Lots of little cuts going back and forth to see if it fit yet. Finished except for the doors I should say...keep forgetting SHE says it has to have those too.

Does take me a bit longer than most because I need more rest periods as I can't really stand without support so I use a rolling stool must of the time, but it isn't cushioned enough for my bad hips so I rest in the old, old, old recliner I have there a lot of the time. The other slow down is the 1.5 year old yellow lab who cries when she can't get to me or when she doesn't have some one to throw her ball or when I use the power tools. Neither dog is fond of the power tools, less so now that I am doing things in the basement instead of outside.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Only 4 times? You must be good  I went downstairs and fired up the tools thinking it would take me less than a day. Finally finished last night after deciding to not recut the 2 long face frames but instead cut them in the middle and have them meet the vertical frame in the middle. Lots of little cuts going back and forth to see if it fit yet. Finished except for the doors I should say...keep forgetting SHE says it has to have those too.
> 
> Does take me a bit longer than most because I need more rest periods as I can't really stand without support so I use a rolling stool must of the time, but it isn't cushioned enough for my bad hips so I rest in the old, old, old recliner I have there a lot of the time. The other slow down is the 1.5 year old yellow lab who cries when she can't get to me or when she doesn't have some one to throw her ball or when I use the power tools. Neither dog is fond of the power tools, less so now that I am doing things in the basement instead of outside.


My dogs scratch to enter the garage only to want back in when the power button gets hit.

I was just thinking it may be time for me to get a good stool. My hip has been talking to me too lately.

Keep up the effort. Remember, this is supposed to be fun!!!!!


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Brad,

Did you use a true mortise and tenon or a floating tenon? The reason I ask is a year ago I built a kitchen full of cabinets for someone and they specified no screws in the face frame(I use pock-it holes). They ended up helping me buy a Domino to build their kitchen. There was a steep learning curve involved with that kitchen. I would like to try again using Mortise and Tenon now. I have a mortiser now and I just built a tenoning jig for some chairs I need to make.

Chris


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Timberwerkz said:


> Brad,
> 
> Did you use a true mortise and tenon or a floating tenon? The reason I ask is a year ago I built a kitchen full of cabinets for someone and they specified no screws in the face frame(I use pock-it holes). They ended up helping me buy a Domino to build their kitchen. There was a steep learning curve involved with that kitchen. I would like to try again using Mortise and Tenon now. I have a mortiser now and I just built a tenoning jig for some chairs I need to make.
> 
> Chris


No floating tenons were used. If you look in my gallery, you will find photos of a recently upgraded Jet mortis with a Grizzly vise and custom stand. Makes for a lot more repeatable and consistent joint. I got the idea from others on this forum. I am glad I took the time to make it. It has made this kitchen project a lot more fun.

I have looked at the Domino system. Festool makes some great stuff. I also like the fact that it is as fast as a regular biscuit jointer. It provides a lot of surface area vs. other peg solutions that are hard to align, and gives me one more reason to buy their dust collection system.:dance3: Those systainers would look really good in my shop!

Since I do not know how to add photos to my gallery without making it an attachment in a thread, I have tagged on some photos I would like to include. If someone knows how to do this another way, I am all ears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brad

Very nice, how do you like your 500.oo Festool qf 1400 eq power drill ?

=======



timbertailor said:


> No floating tenons were used. If you look in my gallery, you will find photos of a recently upgraded Jet mortis with a Grizzly vise and custom stand. Makes for a lot more repeatable and consistent joint. I got the idea from others on this forum. I am glad I took the time to make it. It has made this kitchen project a lot more fun.
> 
> I have looked at the Domino system. Festool makes some great stuff. I also like the fact that it is as fast as a regular biscuit jointer. It provides a lot of surface area vs. other peg solutions that are hard to align, and gives me one more reason to buy their dust collection system.:dance3: Those systainers would look really good in my shop!
> 
> Since I do not know how to add photos to my gallery without making it an attachment in a thread, I have tagged on some photos I would like to include. If someone knows how to do this another way, I am all ears.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Brad
> 
> Very nice, how do you like your 500.oo Festool qf 1400 eq power drill ?
> 
> =======


I don't do a lot of hand held work but on the occassion, it is nice to use a tool that excels at everything I have ever experienced in a router. The ratcheting collar is a real nice feature. Dust collection is the best I have seen on a plunge router, the smoothness and rigidity throughout its travel is the best I have ever experienced. I find the ergonomics very agreeable for me and it has power on tap that I doubt I will ever need. I could go on and on.

It is kind of like explaining to someone what it is like to drive an Mercedes. It is really something you just have to experience on a regular basis to truly appreciate. It is all in the details. I like my Milwaukee and it does a fabulous job as a fixed router, but the Festool really makes for a very enjoyable hand tool.

It does have an Achilles heel. It is not well supported by other third party vendors. So, I would not recommend it as a dual purpose router or for table work.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Regarding a stool and hips, I need to refill my cushion...the overgrown guy sitting on it has squashed it all down until it is like sitting on a vinyl sheet over metal. Gotta save the hips as I have 1 hip replacement that will be 23 yrs old this year and the other hip has needed replacing for at least 15years and both knees for about 4 years now, maybe a bit longer. And only 45 this coming year (forget age all the time, have to remember the year and then do the math).


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work on the cabinets mt friend. I to like makijng cabinets and will be doing the same this coming summer in my own kitchen however I think I will stick to cabinet grade plywood. 

Too bad you could not have moved the dishwasher over to the right and then build a lazy susan in the corner to make use of the corner space. 

Nice view out the window. Makes a guy want to do some dishes! 

How much was the Festool Rouer? I was looking at PC 895 combo kit.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Nice work on the cabinets mt friend. I to like makijng cabinets and will be doing the same this coming summer in my own kitchen however I think I will stick to cabinet grade plywood.
> 
> Too bad you could not have moved the dishwasher over to the right and then build a lazy susan in the corner to make use of the corner space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking time to comment. It is appreciated.

Yeah, it was not to be. The oversized sink and the need to hide the drainwork did not leave enough room for access for a lazy susan. It was also discussed for the other three corners in the room. Making the two rear cabinets around 55" wide and 48" deep made up for the lost space. The scale of the cabinets sizes is hard to judge in the pictures but several of them were only able to be brought into the house after taking the door off its hinges!

The view makes it hard to get work done and that is just out the back of the house. The front faces Galveston Bay. The only thing stopping me from getting a suntan on the front patio is the cold weather.

The Festool was $470. I have had several routers over the last three decades, including PC's. I decided to treat myself. If it lasts the rest of my life, I will wish I had bought it earlier. If not, I will be disappointed, to say the least. If you need a dual purpose router, I could not recommend the Festool. There are better supported routers for table use. I am currently running a Milwaukee 5625-20 in mine.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Regarding a stool and hips, I need to refill my cushion...the overgrown guy sitting on it has squashed it all down until it is like sitting on a vinyl sheet over metal. Gotta save the hips as I have 1 hip replacement that will be 23 yrs old this year and the other hip has needed replacing for at least 15years and both knees for about 4 years now, maybe a bit longer. And only 45 this coming year (forget age all the time, have to remember the year and then do the math).


I had a friend have his replaced and he was the happiest man I knew afterwards. I have not reached that level of pain but I am reassured that nowadays, they have it down pat. I am 46.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> I had a friend have his replaced and he was the happiest man I knew afterwards. I have not reached that level of pain but I am reassured that nowadays, they have it down pat. I am 46.


I am actually on my 5th hip between 2 legs...childhood disease, legg-calve-perthes. One they operated on, the other they didn't. Both joints grew back. Then just over 3 months after we got married I fell down and couldn't handle the pain anymore. X-rays looked about the same as a month before, but the pain level skyrocketed. So I had a hip replacement just under 6 months after we were married. I was 22 at the time...only worked 6 weeks since then  I have micromovement pain at the base of the pin. Joint looks perfect and no doctor has recommended replacing it since it still looks perfect after all of these years. But the other hip was still bad and the combo of it all ruined my knees. 

Regarding them having it down pat...it is the same hip I have that is used most of the time. I went in on a tuesday morning and was ready to go home on saturday afternoon but had to stay until monday afternoon. At that time I was that hospitals quickest ever release. Since then I have heard of patients going home the same day or a couple of days later. Also they allow you to put weight on the new joint from the very beginning. Back then you had to wait 6 weeks.

My present ortho doc says it has really changed in how fast they can put them in and there are more methods of doing it than back when I had it done in 1988. But I never get down to a low enough weight for him to cut me open and replace the 3 other bad leg joints. I live on cortisone shots for the knees and just deal with the right hip. Did try some new shot in Jan that is supposed to be good for 5-6 months for the knees. Forgot what it was, but it used to be a once a week shot for 5-6 weeks and just changed to a 1 time shot after the first of the year. When the doc was injecting into my knees he said it was like pressing jello in. So far about 3 weeks after it feels better than the cortisone shots. Still have the pain when I do stuff, but isn't as bad and doesn't last as long after I stop doing the bad thing such as trying to stand up or walk or bend over to get something.

If the good pain pills would have been available back in 1988 and I would have had a doctor willing to prescribe them (the docs were very tight with pain pills then) I might have been able to rehab my way through it all, but it got so bad I had to stop doing the water aerobics about 7-8 months after replacement. Did a couple of pain clinics 10 years later (approx, can't remember what year) and since then have been on the good pain pills. Keeps me alive, but not moving. I also probably wouldn't have ballooned up to massive size if I could have continued the water aerobics and other activities instead of being housebound most of the time since then with the exception of using a scooter or more recently a golf cart.

Enough of a downer in a thread about some very wonderful looking hardwood cabinets. I like looking at the pics, gives me something to work towards after about 20 years of doing this stuff 

(mods if there is a proper area for this message, please move it and start a new thread)


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I know what you mean about tight fits and getting through doorways. I built a art room for someone and did some custom cabients to store large sheets of art paper. They went together really well but not so well down the stairs. 

I had to make another set and then I had to assembled them in the room.

Anyone need a set of art acabinets? lol

The router I want to get will be soley for hand use with plunge capabilities. I know Festool makes the cadillac of tools sort of like Veritas hadn planes. Can you give me your opinion why you choose Festolol over say PC or Triton?

Thanks and again nice job.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Brad,

so you recommend the festool for handheld only and that its a poor choice for a table?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

"I know Festool makes the" cadillac of tools"

hi Dan,

when i was about about 40years younger about 20 years younger than you, i made a big mistake.

i knew nothing about mercedes. one of my customers bought a mercedes and told me what a "great car" it was. i made a big mistake by telling her it was "the german cadillac"

hahahahahahahaha
she got so mad, she canceled my service and said i slighted her car. lol lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I know what you mean about tight fits and getting through doorways. I built a art room for someone and did some custom cabients to store large sheets of art paper. They went together really well but not so well down the stairs.
> 
> I had to make another set and then I had to assembled them in the room.
> 
> ...


I guess I will have to stick with my car analogy given earlier. It's in the details. All the forementioned routers are good choices. It's like asking if an E63 Mercedes is really worth that much more than a Cadillac CTS-V? Probably not, but if you have driven everything else and just are not satisfied, then you have to pay to get to the next level. I don't regret it. And yes, Festool is German.:big_boss:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

levon said:


> "I know Festool makes the" cadillac of tools"
> 
> hi Dan,
> 
> ...


I have a little bit thicker skin than that levon.:sarcastic:

The CTS-V is an awesome Cadillac!!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> I don't do a lot of hand held work but on the occassion, it is nice to use a tool that excels at everything I have ever experienced in a router. The ratcheting collar is a real nice feature. Dust collection is the best I have seen on a plunge router, the smoothness and rigidity throughout its travel is the best I have ever experienced. I find the ergonomics very agreeable for me and it has power on tap that I doubt I will ever need. I could go on and on.
> 
> It is kind of like explaining to someone what it is like to drive an Mercedes. It is really something you just have to experience on a regular basis to truly appreciate. It is all in the details. I like my Milwaukee and it does a fabulous job as a fixed router, but the Festool really makes for a very enjoyable hand tool.
> 
> It does have an Achilles heel. It is not well supported by other third party vendors. So, I would not recommend it as a dual purpose router or for table work.


Sure looks like a nice router. What do you use then in your table for a router?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Sure looks like a nice router. What do you use then in your table for a router?


I think you can see a photo of it in my gallery. It is a Milwaukee 5625-20. The only complaints I have heard is that the above table height adjustment is not reliable because of its weak plastic parts. Not a real concern for me since it sits inside a Woodpecker PRL V2. Great combination. No more router diving. Have yet to crank the speed up past half way. It replaces a PC that died, prematurely, IMO. with 3.5HP, I am expecting a long life at this reduced speed.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok thanks I guess the PC must have been made on a bad day. How do you like the router lift? (Woodpecker PRL V2.) I think if you are going to go to the bother of investing in a router table the lift will be a wise investment if you intend on using the table a lot.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Ok thanks I guess the PC must have been made on a bad day. How do you like the router lift? (Woodpecker PRL V2.) I think if you are going to go to the bother of investing in a router table the lift will be a wise investment if you intend on using the table a lot.


This is my first router lift. It is one of those things I have always wanted but other equipment always got the priority. So, when my PC died, I started doing some homework to select another table router. I really liked the Festool but it was not a good choice for a table router. I wound up buying two routers, the lift, and the table top. I already had the Incra System with a WonderFence. The Woodpecker PRL V2 is really a pleasure to work with. No more diving under the table to make adjustments. The above table dial for fine adjustments is a nice touch. Obviously, the quick lift feature without a crank handle is also a great step up from previous designs. I am looking forward to building a nice stand for it once this kitchen project is completed. Should provide years of service and make my life just that much easier. The large table top surface area has really been nice (27"x43"). I can do a lot more work on the router table than I could before because of the expanded surface area. It also allows me to take full advantage of the Incra Ultra's full capacity. It was worth every dime. I highly recommend it.

I finished the last two lower cabinets and did all the glue ups for the last three upper cabinets that will go above the dishwasher. Not sure how much I will get done this weekend. Wife has other plans for me. Hope to finish up the uppers early next week so I can begin the final sanding and staining before the install. The owner would like to get the lowers installed asap so the countertops can be templeted for manufacturing. They will be granite. The budget will not allow for Quartz unfortunately. The drawers and doors will have to wait.

Thanks again for all the inquiries. Its fun to share with people who can appreciate this type of work and enjoy doing it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I am sold on the incra but my router table will be combined with the tablesaw so the problem lies in positioning the incra fence. I had planned on using the exiting fence on the tablesaw and have built a fence to attach to it. 

Or the other option is to build the plan in Shop Notes for a hold down setup and then build a stand alone table but that would mean having to pull the workbench away from the wall. 

I have no room left lol.

Option 3 could be to build the router table on the left hand side of the table and then it would allow me to use the incra. But my fence is 52" so would I be able to use the incra would not it be too big of a surface?


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan,

Just buy the TS version of the fence then can use it for both, and put your router on whichever side of the saw you want.
Chris


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Timberwerkz said:


> Dan,
> 
> Just buy the TS version of the fence then can use it for both, and put your router on whichever side of the saw you want.
> Chris


That is what I would do if I had the space for the Incra on my table saw.

Just remember, that it is going to take a bit of space right of the table for the incra rack, when using the wider expanse of the table (7 foot rails/50 inch capacity).

What space you saved going combined, may be outweighed by the real real estate required if you use the Incra on a TS with a router table.

It is a tough call. It will really depend on how your shop is laid out and what fits best where.

I like a separate router table and I am willing to sacrifice space for it. I like to work higher than TS height, for one. Second, I don't have to worry about one operation interfering with another and losing my table setups. I hope to make the best use of the separate router table by building drawers and cabinets to hold my things in a more organized, and hopefully, more consolidated manner.

I am sure you have considered all this and if the costs were not an issue, I would say you could always switch back to a standard TS fence with your router table extension.

Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Man I just watched the demo on the incra TS LS positioner and joinery package. I better go and grab a towel and wipe the drool off the keyboard. 

So many options now thanks.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Man I just watched the demo on the incra TS LS positioner and joinery package. I better go and grab a towel and wipe the drool off the keyboard.
> 
> So many options now thanks.


I use one for my router and can attest to its user friendliness and accuracy. I have been tempted to put one on my TS too! But, the price can almost buy you a new cabinet saw!!!!

I took a few more photos of the last three upper cabinets. I start the drawers next. The Incra does nice dove tails.


P.S. None of these cabinets have been final sanded.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

for you boys considering the incra TS rig. they aint' cheap.. BUT...if you keep a dilligent eye on the bay, you can piece together a setup for almost half the price of new. Over the course of 3 or 4 months, all the pieces eventually show up...just seen the rails for 75, positioners go for 100-150, and so on..

whether on a tabletop or on the side of a saw.. fantastic setup...

nice work on the cabinets Brad...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brad....

does that machinists vise you have rigged with your mortiser work as good as i think it might????? an excellent idea!!!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan... If you like the idea of an Incra but don't have a good way to permanently mount it to your table without it getting in the way, have you considered mounting the locking base to a piece of plywood the width of your table and clamping that to the table when you want to use it? I've seen that done.





TRN_Diesel said:


> I am sold on the incra but my router table will be combined with the tablesaw so the problem lies in positioning the incra fence. I had planned on using the exiting fence on the tablesaw and have built a fence to attach to it.
> 
> Or the other option is to build the plan in Shop Notes for a hold down setup and then build a stand alone table but that would mean having to pull the workbench away from the wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## lathman (Nov 19, 2009)

*life after....*



TwoSkies57 said:


> There's something about cabinet work, I think I'd really enjoy....


after 27 years of cabinetmaking.....my pleasure now comes from "smaller things"...like a couple things i finished up today....


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> for you boys considering the incra TS rig. they aint' cheap.. BUT...if you keep a dilligent eye on the bay, you can piece together a setup for almost half the price of new. Over the course of 3 or 4 months, all the pieces eventually show up...just seen the rails for 75, positioners go for 100-150, and so on..
> 
> whether on a tabletop or on the side of a saw.. fantastic setup...
> 
> nice work on the cabinets Brad...


Thanks for the heads up. If the economy ever recovers, I may have to try to piece a TS Incra system together.

Thanks for the compliment on the cabinets. Hope to start the staining process Monday. Lots of sanding.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Brad....
> 
> does that machinists vise you have rigged with your mortiser work as good as i think it might????? an excellent idea!!!!!


I love it and I just built the mortiser stand to accomodate the vise I bought from Grizzly. Man, what a difference it makes. No more pulling the wood up with the chisel, far more accurate mortises without having to test the setup every time I make a mortis. Fast. Accurate. And I can not believe I have struggled all these years and had not done it before.

A BIG recommend from me. A real time saver and far more accurate and less frustrating.

If you want the plans, I can dig them up for you. I wish I could say this was my idea but once again, I got the general idea from someone here on the forum!!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

lathman said:


> after 27 years of cabinetmaking.....my pleasure now comes from "smaller things"...like a couple things i finished up today....


Hey......thats my ruler!!!!!!!

Kidding aside, those are some beautiful lures. Great timing, I am going redfish fishing this morning, hence the early morning response. I had some time to answer some email before my buddy picks me up.

I bet a trout or redfish would nail your lure during the summer time. Top waters work too when its hot!

One day I will get to focus on things for the house and the wife. My garage is still not anywhere near finished.

At the rate of this economy, I may never get to retire.

Have a great weekend and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here's a lil food for thought....works great, free's up the tabletop for other things. I use mine for pockethole joinery ... just tons of possibilities.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

lathman said:


> after 27 years of cabinetmaking.....my pleasure now comes from "smaller things"...like a couple things i finished up today....


Rod.. i have seen your skills in action. boy you got talent!!! Between the burns and the carvings I'm very impressed. I can do some carving, and enjoy the heck out of it.. but the pryo. is something i have no skills at, at all. I'd love to be able to do one of my grandson...Looking forward to enjoying more of your work....

bill


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brad, 

that rig is just too *cool*!!!! Thanks for posting that pic. The instant I saw that setup, I coulda smacked myself upside the head. *S* An absolutely thorough solution to a very annoying process. THIS idea is going to the top of my todo list!!

(sorry about the 3 seperate posts......)


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Brad,
> 
> that rig is just too *cool*!!!! Thanks for posting that pic. The instant I saw that setup, I coulda smacked myself upside the head. *S* An absolutely thorough solution to a very annoying process. THIS idea is going to the top of my todo list!!
> 
> (sorry about the 3 seperate posts......)


Bill,

Well, here is the link with all the instructions. I modified the design a little. I moved the center support to the middle and bolted everything on both sides of a main support for added strength. I also doubled up all the mdf, everywhere!!!! Solid as a rock and does not move or give the slightest hint of rocking or falling over. I love it and I think you will too!!! More photos in my gallery if you want more details of my mods.

My only suggestion is give all your tools a tune up before starting. It is critical all the faces are perpendicular, horizontal, and plum with one another. If the vise is not oriented properly, it could throw your work off ever so slightly.

Mortising Upgrade


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Checked out the gallery Brad, don't think you could have done a nicer job!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Checked out the gallery Brad, don't think you could have done a nicer job!!


Thanks Bill.

Can't wait to get the cabinets stained and installed! I want to get started on all the doors and drawers.

Nothing like some dovetails and some raised panel doors to see what my new rig is made of.

I was going to ask what you were working on but I think I know.
What mortising rig are you currently using?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, the roofers finally got to the house so I was kinda left setting up for drawers at the shop. Dropped off the upper cabinets and took some photos of the last two lowers. One is dog eared to make the corner.

After the roof is done, and the dust settles, I can start the staining process.

P.S. I am surprised no one has asked what kind of wood I am using. Poplar was originally chosen because the cabinets were going to get a white wash. Client changed his mind and now wants a satin oak finish.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

DerekO and Timbertailor.................... Ya'll made me laugh about how long it takes and about the dogs.......... I'm somewhat young and healthy (Old Fart to many) so if I was using a rolling stool to aid in building stuff, I would still be building on it............. or gave up by now

as for the dogs...... I got one inside that I got to go in and check on him and let'em run around every so often or the Boss Lady makes me sleep with the outside dog!!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Marco said:


> DerekO and Timbertailor.................... Ya'll made me laugh about how long it takes and about the dogs.......... I'm somewhat young and healthy (Old Fart to many) so if I was using a rolling stool to aid in building stuff, I would still be building on it............. or gave up by now
> 
> as for the dogs...... I got one inside that I got to go in and check on him and let'em run around every so often or the Boss Lady makes me sleep with the outside dog!!!!


I love dogs. I have little to complain about with mine. They have a dog door and come and go as they please. They don't get on the furniture, they don't get in the garbage or chew on anything. They dont yap just to hear themselves. They keep the wife company while I am away, and they don't ever complain or back sass!!!

Hell, I woulda had kids if you could have guaranteed me that they would behaved this well.:sarcastic:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the vice. I will be headed to Princess Auto to pick one up they are on sale

6" 2-way cross slide vise | Vises,anvil&accessories | Fabrication Equipment | Shop & Garage | Princess Auto


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Thanks for the tip on the vice. I will be headed to Princess Auto to pick one up they are on sale
> 
> 6" 2-way cross slide vise | Vises,anvil&accessories | Fabrication Equipment | Shop & Garage | Princess Auto


Its cheaper here. Not sure about shippping or taxes.

G1064 Cross-Sliding Vise

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Dan... If you like the idea of an Incra but don't have a good way to permanently mount it to your table without it getting in the way, have you considered mounting the locking base to a piece of plywood the width of your table and clamping that to the table when you want to use it? I've seen that done.


Yes I have but I still do not know what way I want to go. I maybe be able to squeeze a little m ore room by getting rid of a metal cabinet but after watching the incra demos it looks like you can easily move the fence to accommodate both cuts.

I just like the idea of having a separate table like Brad says in case you need to use both the TS and router together to mill pieces.

I did buy a new router the other day and will post my new toys when I have more time. Just got back from Jasper and have to work in the morning.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Yes I have but I still do not know what way I want to go. I maybe be able to squeeze a little m ore room by getting rid of a metal cabinet but after watching the incra demos it looks like you can easily move the fence to accommodate both cuts.
> 
> I just like the idea of having a separate table like Brad says in case you need to use both the TS and router together to mill pieces.
> 
> I did buy a new router the other day and will post my new toys when I have more time. Just got back from Jasper and have to work in the morning.


Glad you made it home safe Dan. Its late and I am heading to bed, as well.

Can't wait to hear about your new toys.

I like toys.:dance3:


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm only just getting into the router now but Kitchens are what I know and your kitchen looks great. Good luck with the fitting and the little bits... they are the worst..take as long as the making of it.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

osioradain said:


> I'm only just getting into the router now but Kitchens are what I know and your kitchen looks great. Good luck with the fitting and the little bits... they are the worst..take as long as the making of it.


I know exactly what you are saying. Real wood cabinets are the most difficult to fit and look good. Lots of planing and shimming. Between the real wood and the age of the house, I will have my hands full.

Thanks for taking time to comment. I am glad you like the work so far.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> I love dogs. I have little to complain about with mine. They have a dog door and come and go as they please. They don't get on the furniture, they don't get in the garbage or chew on anything. They dont yap just to hear themselves. They keep the wife company while I am away, and they don't ever complain or back sass!!!
> 
> Hell, I woulda had kids if you could have guaranteed me that they would behaved this well.:sarcastic:


Not on the furniture? I think our dogs are the only ones who get yelled at for laying on the floor and not the bed or the couch or the chair. She had knee surgery about 12 years or so ago. We had to go buy a chair and a half because She always had a dog sitting in the chair with Her and the dog normally was on the side that was getting fixed that time...She did the other knee 6 months later.

With dogs you don't have to pay for college, the potty training is quicker, you can leave them home younger and not go to jail. Lots of reasons better than kids. 

As for the stool, (or scooter when I have a working one) if didn't do it that way nothing would get done as I would have fallen down on what ever I was making and crushed it and probably a dog or two. I did just re-upholster the stool I am using. The cushion wasn't made for a guy my size, so I pulled all the staples, grabbed some left over extra thick finger foam mattress and stuffed it in there and stapled it back up. I didn't watch hours and hours of The Furniture Guys for nothing  Done other minor stuff like kitchen chairs because of watching them. I want to do major stuff but She who actually buys the stuff is afraid of having a chair or couch in pieces waiting for me to finish it up. Maybe now that I actually have an air stapler I might be able to convince Her to let me try. 

Back to the dogs...the young one can't stand to be away from me so she is slowly getting over her fear of startling noises and the power equipment. Yesterday afternoon she was over with me while I was routing circles for a baffle for the dust collector and even stayed around a few minutes the one time. She didn't like the clean up and the moving vacuum hose though. It sucked up all the fun to eat sawdust and chips.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Not on the furniture? I think our dogs are the only ones who get yelled at for laying on the floor and not the bed or the couch or the chair. She had knee surgery about 12 years or so ago. We had to go buy a chair and a half because She always had a dog sitting in the chair with Her and the dog normally was on the side that was getting fixed that time...She did the other knee 6 months later.
> 
> With dogs you don't have to pay for college, the potty training is quicker, you can leave them home younger and not go to jail. Lots of reasons better than kids.
> 
> ...


Funny you shiould bring the dogs up again. I was at my clients late last week sanding and I took the dogs with me for some R&R (they need to get out sometime). It was amazing how close they stuck to me when strangers were around. I guess the sander noise was the lesser of the two evils.

It sounds like your wife knows you pretty good too.

I am in a holding pattern this week on the staining so I am working on the drawers instead. Of course, all dovetailed. This is one thing the Incra really excels at. I have jigs but setup is a hassle and it limits your creativity.

Once this project is behind me, I am going to finish my router table and try to include several of the more advanced joinery the Incra offers in the new router table.

I also took the gap in time to clean ALL my blades and bits. WOW, what a differnence. I have to admit, I had gotten a little complacent. I use Calgon, which is an industrial strength Simple Green. Incredible stuff. I buy it from a friend in the AC business. They clean coils with it usually.

Well, I guess I better go cover up my Satsuma tree. Supposed to get really cold tomorrow night.

Good luck with your projects Derek and I hope you get your stapler. They do make it much easier to work. I did some painting canvas work a few years ago and it did make life much easier.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Already got the stapler...bought it a year ago along with a brad nailer when I got a 1ga air compressor for christmas....did have the motor burn out on me while nailing things a few weeks ago, but just grabbed dad's 3g he got at the same time. I got the brad nailer and the stapler because I was unable to get to the combo one my dad got with his compressor for some reason...I think they were gone and the cats were in the garage and we didn't want to worry about letting them out or something of the sort.

It didn't cost that much to get it, plus I got both a nailer and a stapler instead of a combo like he did. 

I redid a kitchen chair that night. Is the one I sit on while making smokes so am sometimes on it for hours non-stop and wanted to cushion my rear a little bit more.

As for my Wife knowing me, She knows my taste in things better than I do it seems.

Sounds like you have some daddie's dogs too


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Already got the stapler...bought it a year ago along with a brad nailer when I got a 1ga air compressor for christmas....did have the motor burn out on me while nailing things a few weeks ago, but just grabbed dad's 3g he got at the same time. I got the brad nailer and the stapler because I was unable to get to the combo one my dad got with his compressor for some reason...I think they were gone and the cats were in the garage and we didn't want to worry about letting them out or something of the sort.
> 
> It didn't cost that much to get it, plus I got both a nailer and a stapler instead of a combo like he did.
> 
> ...


Well, people always complain I do not take enough photos so I am trying to remember to take them on this project. Not too exciting but these pictures show what you can do with an Incra Fence system. This is just a test piece and has not been sanded or tweeked.

It feels like cheating after seeing some of the hand cut work around here but without these tools, I would never finish this kitchen. I had to change gears because the temperature has dropped this week so staining is out of the question.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Tim

Looks like it time to get a new saw blade  or reset the jig to go in a bit deeper so you can buzz off the ends with a trim bit to make them true and to remove the nasty burn marks.. 

====



timbertailor said:


> Well, people always complain I do not take enough photos so I am trying to remember to take them on this project. Not too exciting but these pictures show what you can do with an Incra Fence system. This is just a test piece and has not been sanded or tweeked.
> 
> It feels like cheating after seeing some of the hand cut work around here but without these tools, I would never finish this kitchen. I had to change gears because the temperature has dropped this week so staining is out of the question.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good Brad. Just to verify you have a seperate router table with the incra fence system right?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job Tim
> 
> Looks like it time to get a new saw blade  or reset the jig to go in a bit deeper so you can buzz off the ends with a trim bit to make them true and to remove the nasty burn marks..
> 
> ====


I noticed the burning myself. Not sure what happened but I will double check the fence and my blade setting.

The blade was new when I started but it may be time to have it resharpened. It has cut a few board feet.

I will clean it up jointer/planer if it continues.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Looks good Brad. Just to verify you have a seperate router table with the incra fence system right?



Yes. The photos are in my gallery. Incra Ultra/Wonder Fence System, Milwaukee 5625-20, Woodpecker PRLV2, and Woodpecker 27"x43" table top.

I use the Freud 8 piece router bit set that compliments the Incra system. It allows you to do all the joints outlined in the master reference guide provided with the system.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

Same on this end with the 80 tooth Freud blade,I cut off some Lam.floor stock and it nailed the blade quick now I have a very high price blade for wood chopping .. 

=======



timbertailor said:


> I noticed the burning myself. Not sure what happened but I will double check the fence and my blade setting.
> 
> The blade was new when I started but it may be time to have it resharpened. It has cut a few board feet.
> 
> I will clean it up jointer/planer if it continues.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Same on this end with the 80 tooth Freud blade,I cut off some Lam.floor stock and it nailed the blade quick now I have a very high price blade for wood chopping ..
> 
> =======


I did about 1200 ft2 of laminate flooring myself and that protective coating they put on it really does a job on a saw blade. I think it is silica based but my memory fails me now. Fortunately, the cut edges don't show when you are doing flooring.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Same on this end with the 80 tooth Freud blade,I cut off some Lam.floor stock and it nailed the blade quick now I have a very high price blade for wood chopping ..
> 
> =======


I figured out what was happening.

Since these are 3 1/2" wide cuts for the drawer sides, I tend to keep the blade lower than normal. I use a gripper pad and it barely fits between the fence and the blade.

Having the blade too low caused the burning. I raised it until it stopped and now all is well. (This poplar is not what I would call furniture grade so it has to take some of the blame too!)

Just cut several drawer sides with no problems. The Freud blade is fine. I actually want to get the Fusion blade next time. It is more expensive but seems to be a much better combination blade.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice pics. Machine cut vs hand cut or not. Machine cut is the way to go for me as I don't have the patience to cut things by hand. Finishing by hand and taking my time on that doesn't bother me a bit, but cutting things I just don't like to do at all if I can figure out some way to do it with a power tool. Same thing with driving a screw or removing one.

How will I know I need a blade change or sharpening? I have bookmarked some high end saw blade site that also does resharpening of not only their blades but others for around 10 bucks (fixes can get spendy as I think replacing a carbide tooth end was around $6 each). I have thought about the saw sharpener I have seen at Harbor Freight and wondered if it was something I should get?  I did used to sharpen chain saw chains for a while when my dad got tired of doing it and passed on the kit to me.

Also wonder about buying blades. I am pretty clueless regarding them as most of the time my father-in-law shows up with a new blade for the circular saw the next trip after he notices ours is dull or he tells my Wife what one to buy at menards. I have finally learned to tell one way that those are dull as they will refuse to cut a perfectly straight cut in a 2x4 or 4x4 when dull.

Sharpening those blades too is another reason I thought the saw blade sharpener might be worth buying.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Nice pics. Machine cut vs hand cut or not. Machine cut is the way to go for me as I don't have the patience to cut things by hand. Finishing by hand and taking my time on that doesn't bother me a bit, but cutting things I just don't like to do at all if I can figure out some way to do it with a power tool. Same thing with driving a screw or removing one.
> 
> How will I know I need a blade change or sharpening? I have bookmarked some high end saw blade site that also does resharpening of not only their blades but others for around 10 bucks (fixes can get spendy as I think replacing a carbide tooth end was around $6 each). I have thought about the saw sharpener I have seen at Harbor Freight and wondered if it was something I should get? I did used to sharpen chain saw chains for a while when my dad got tired of doing it and passed on the kit to me.
> 
> ...


Blade and bit technology is fascinating to me. Most may think that it is all marketing hype but the various technologies to reduce vibration, improve wear, allow for better cuts in all materials, the ability to cross and rip with good results, and a whole slew of other benefits we as consumers may not understand.

Unless you are really careless with your blades or are really hard on them (tough materials), blades can last a long time.

The biggest sin I see is users not cleaning their blades. The second is not properly setting up their equipment. It may be reversed but both are bad for blades.

If you clean your blades/bits regularly, worn, pitted, or broken blade tips become very obvious.

Friction is the enemy. Any efforts by the operator to reduce friction on the blades/bits will go far in maintaining a quality blade for some time.

Blade sharpening used to be able to be done by a lot of third party vendors but with the leaps in technology, it is truly hard to find shops these days that have the proper equipment to reproduce the angles and cuts of today's more sophisitcated blades. I won't say there aren't any. I am just saying that it is harder to find vendors that accomodate your blades.

I suggest contacting your mfg before sharpening. It could void the warranty and even worse, damage could occur that could be dangerous.

Lots of good stuff on bit/blades on the internet. I can send some links if you are really interested.

P.S. I should have knows right away what happened today. As Bob pointed out, I was using an 80 tooth blade. Having that many teeth in contact with the wood basically doubles the friction of a 40 tooth blade. Leave the blade too low like I did increased the contact time even more. A slightly slower feed rate due to the caution of the tight space and you get burning.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Agreed Brad I found a local blade sharpening place and treat him like GOLD. He does a great job for me and sells me top quality blades which means cleaner cuts and better outcomes on my projects.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

The place I am thinking of is a seller of High end blades on the web. I think it is their brand they sell, not just reselling others. Wish I could remember the name. But at the time I didn't think much of blades as I have only ever bought cheaper circular saw ones and never used a table saw enough to even think of changing a blade.

Not in my bookmarks  I thought it was.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, the sanding of the cabinets was completed and the first coat of stain was applied yesterday and today.

I will post some photos after some more sanding and a second coat.

The weather has been beautiful here in the South. Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Just an update. The first coat of stain and polyurethane are on.
I just finished ALL of the 0000 steel wool sanding today.
Will begin the second, and hopefully, final coat of poly.

Heading to the showers. I can still smell metal.

Will post photos after the final coat.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I still have more photos to take. The installation went a lot smoother than most jobs (it was almost spooky smooth).

I am very happy with the fit and finish.

Final stain is a satin Oak finish with two coats of polyurethane. This was an expensive process. Since it was all hand applied, all surfaces had to be in the horizontal plane for the poly to be applied and masking was required to avoid runs between coats and make for a glass smooth finish. That is what the client wanted and that is what he got.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work on that Brad, looks great! Totally can appreciate the stain/polyurethane process.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good Brad bummer about the gas line. Have you thought about making a spice cabinet above it to fill in the space so it looks a little more natural to the eye or some sort of shallow cabinet? 

Just a thought or idea for you to consider. Hope you don't mind me giving you ideas even though you are way more talented then I will ever be.

P.S. 

Did you see my new mortiser post?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Boy, those look sweet, Brad! ..and as long as the client is paying for your time... 

Any guesses on how many hours you've got into them so far? To me that'd be the ultimate thing to make for your own home.. but I need the reality check of how many hours I'd need to multiply by ten to dissuade me from ever attempting it! <g>



timbertailor said:


> I still have more photos to take. The installation went a lot smoother than most jobs (it was almost spooky smooth).
> 
> I am very happy with the fit and finish.
> 
> Final stain is a satin Oak finish with two coats of polyurethane. This was an expensive process. Since it was all hand applied, all surfaces had to be in the horizontal plane for the poly to be applied and masking was required to avoid runs between coats and make for a glass smooth finish. That is what the client wanted and that is what he got.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Looks good Brad bummer about the gas line. Have you thought about making a spice cabinet above it to fill in the space so it looks a little more natural to the eye or some sort of shallow cabinet?
> 
> Just a thought or idea for you to consider. Hope you don't mind me giving you ideas even though you are way more talented then I will ever be.
> 
> ...


The client has chosen to have it all covered in granite. I am sure that it will double as a spice shelf. I will take some photos again once the granite countertops are done.

I did not see your mortiser post. Is it in the show and tell? I will poke around to see if I can find it.

Thanks for the nice comments. More photos to follow. I just ordered the Infinity 100 Coping sled. I will post photos once it gets here.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Boy, those look sweet, Brad! ..and as long as the client is paying for your time...
> 
> Any guesses on how many hours you've got into them so far? To me that'd be the ultimate thing to make for your own home.. but I need the reality check of how many hours I'd need to multiply by ten to dissuade me from ever attempting it! <g>


Will 550 hours, not including drawer installation and door fabrication be enough to dissuade you? I would guess a little less time if the cabinets are not as custom as mine. The A frame really made for more work and having them tie into the rest of the kitchen was a challenge. There is also a stairway that created more work. I hope to have the drawers installed by the end of the week. I ordered a new coping sled and it should be here early next week so I can safely finish the doors. My current sled is old and showing its age. The Infinity unit is a real piece of art. I will post photos of it once it arrives.

Thanks for taking time to say a few kind words. I would not allow the time to dissuade you. The fulfillment of saying you build them yourself and the quality of the final product will be at the center of your home and something that you, your family, and guests will be able to appreciate every day for a VERY long time.


----------

